# how to



## floridaface (Nov 16, 2009)

its been a while since ive been fishing. last year all i did was fish during red season out at bob sikes and i must have caught over 50 bulls and millions of trout out there with my pregnant girlfriend. pregnant women = good luck... anyways this year ive caught lots again but i wanna try something new.



can someone tell me what else is out there and how to catch em.. im really lookin for bait fish and sand fleas so i can catch sheephead pompano bluefish and flounder.



please tell me which bait for which fish, where, what time of the day? etc etc etc



also whats a good jig and what fish can i get with em,



thanks


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

sheephead==fidler crabs, and live shrimp 

flounder==bull minnows, finger mullet, ly's



you cant go wrong with the good ole gulp shrimp i like the new penny, natural, pearl, and camo colors



Good luck post the pics of all your catches!!!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i posted a rather detailed response in the inshore section

no need to double post in different sections, somebody will answer your questions


----------



## floridaface (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks guys


----------

